# Spellbound Century



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Any RBR'er riding this? This seems to be the only ride in the are that has not been cancelled due to COVID


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Just registered, thanks for the heads-up!!!


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Not me I would rather ride solo or with my wife.during these times.

Does look interesting when things return to normal.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

bmach said:


> Not me I would rather ride solo or with my wife.during these times.
> 
> Does look interesting when things return to normal.


I think we all have to make decisions that we are comfortable with in the COVID era. I feel that outdoors, the risk is quite low. At rest stops I'll be wearing a mask and using hand sanitizer. I also plan to minimize my time at any stops


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Enjoy let us know how it was.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

bmach said:


> Enjoy let us know how it was.


Last year there were over 1000 riders. I wonder if COVID will cause many folks to stay home. If you were already signed up they gave you the option of using you registration for next year


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

DaveG said:


> Last year there were over 1000 riders. I wonder if COVID will cause many folks to stay home. If you were already signed up they gave you the option of using you registration for next year


Just looked it up... this is the first I heard of it, looks like it could be fun. Enjoy the ride, to short of notice and too far for me at this time.

I'm really hoping IPedal NYC is going to happen at the end of August. All my other charity rides this summer have been canceled.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Just looked it up... this is the first I heard of it, looks like it could be fun. Enjoy the ride, to short of notice and too far for me at this time.
> 
> I'm really hoping IPedal NYC is going to happen at the end of August. All my other charity rides this summer have been canceled.


I think ride organizers are afraid of liability if someone gets COVID.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

DaveG said:


> I think ride organizers are afraid of liability if someone gets COVID.


Yep I agree.... Just received the following - there is always riding locally with my small group of friends!

Hey All,

Glen here, your tour director and humble servant.

We just received word from the Mayor's Office that all large events (like this one...) are cancelled through at least September 2020.  Yeah, we're unhappy, but keeping everyone safe must be the top priority, so no complaint here.

We love this ride, and we'll be back at you with the new date for the 2021 ride.

If you've already signed up for the ride your registration is good for the 2021 event.

Want to know the latest ride news as soon as it happens? Sign up for our free no-span email list here. We never sell or share your contact info, and every email we send out has an Unsubscribe link at the bottom. No tricks here -- if you get sick of us just click on that link and you're off the list.

Clear as mud? You bet!

Glen


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

What a terrific ride! Well-supported, lots of riders, and a perfect mid-summer course with a few rolling hills. Thanks for letting us know about it, DaveG!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> What a terrific ride! Well-supported, lots of riders, and a perfect mid-summer course with a few rolling hills. Thanks for letting us know about it, DaveG!


I was surprised by the strong turnout. One downside was the food at the rest stops did not include any homemade goods as in past versions, but that wasn't an option with COVID. Normally the rides ends at the Spellbound Brewery with a free beer a band


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

DaveG said:


> I was surprised by the strong turnout. One downside was the food at the rest stops did not include any homemade goods as in past versions, but that wasn't an option with COVID. Normally the rides ends at the Spellbound Brewery with a free beer a band


Still got the free beer (or 2). 

I wasn't surprised. People are sick and tired of being locked down, and something like this is overwhelmingly safe in the big picture. And I'm of the opinion that while cases have been increasing in a lot of states, the virus has been getting weaker as it mutates (good viruses do).


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Still got the free beer (or 2).
> 
> I wasn't surprised. People are sick and tired of being locked down, and something like this is overwhelmingly safe in the big picture. And I'm of the opinion that while cases have been increasing in a lot of states, the virus has been getting weaker as it mutates (good viruses do).


Well, I can say that I am worn down from the lock-down. Nearly everyone was following guidelines today. Hoping to ride the Shorefire Century and Jersey Devil Century next


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

DaveG said:


> Well, I can say that I am worn down from the lock-down. Nearly everyone was following guidelines today. Hoping to ride the Shorefire Century and Jersey Devil Century next


Jersey Devil site says ride is cancelled.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Jersey Devil site says ride is cancelled.



Bleeping COVID! That must have been a recent decision. Last time I went to the site it was on. I am disappointed but I can understand why they cancelled. I guess I will have to consider doing a couple of solo centuries


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> Jersey Devil site says ride is cancelled.


I quick signed up for the Shore Fire in case they hit their 250 max rider limit. Right now Delaware is on Gov Murphy's COVID naughty list but it may be off by then


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

DaveG said:


> I quick signed up for the Shore Fire in case they hit their 250 max rider limit. Right now Delaware is on Gov Murphy's COVID naughty list but it may be off by then


I was looking at that, but it's a pretty flat ride I heard (not that I'm even remotely a climber, lol). I was looking at this, the opposite of flat:

https://www.bikereg.com/greylock-century

There's also the Nightmare Century, so that's a possibility too.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Wetworks said:


> I was looking at that, but it's a pretty flat ride I heard (not that I'm even remotely a climber, lol). I was looking at this, the opposite of flat:
> 
> https://www.bikereg.com/greylock-century
> 
> There's also the Nightmare Century, so that's a possibility too.


The Shore Fire is very flat, the flattest century I've ridden. That Greylock ride is probably beyond my abilities


----------

